# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJtag V2.43 Samsung world first models added!!!

## mohamed73

*GPGJtag V2.43 Samsung world first models added!!!*  *Supported model added :*  
LG F240S
samsung I829 (World's First) 
* Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
* Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
* Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

